

Street Art View with Google Street View - mgrouchy
http://streetartview.com/

======
microtherion
While there are some excellent pieces of street art, a lot of it just seems to
be puerile vandalism, and by giving this a worldwide platform, I'm concerned
that this will just motivate vandals to deface more walls.

For instance, what's the point of <http://streetartview.com/v/NjUzOQ==> and
who could possibly like this enough to promote it except for the losers who
"created" it in the first place?

------
mgrouchy
This is done by Redbull but its pretty cool regardless.

